# A Stripper said "I'll tip you in the app" and "I'm only a stripper...not a hooker"



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Gave a stripper a ride last night at bar close. she just finished her shift. she was here from Hawaii working for a few weeks. Had a good chat with her and she was very grateful because I told her what normally are some busy weeks weekends here in Fargo because she wanted to come back to work during a busier time. she was very grateful for this info and seemed very sincere when she told me at the end "I will tip you in the app!". She had also told me during our chat how she is "just a stripper....not a hooker". 

no tip yet. Now I know which of those statements to believe. NEITHER! lying wh0re.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

She got that from patrons at the nudie bar... "I'll tip you when I get change from the bartender"


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> Gave a stripper a ride last night at bar close. she just finished her shift. she was here from Hawaii working for a few weeks. Had a good chat with her and she was very grateful because I told her what normally are some busy weeks weekends here in Fargo because she wanted to come back to work during a busier time. she was very grateful for this info and seemed very sincere when she told me at the end "I will tip you in the app!". She had also told me during our chat how she is "just a stripper....not a hooker".
> 
> no tip yet. Now I know which of those statements to believe. NEITHER! lying wh0re.


Fargo and Strippers? Seems like an unusual combination to be.


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

Strippers are loaded with singles and fives at all times. If she didn't tip in cash, she's not tipping at all.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

And yesterday was tip matching in the Uber app.. I was hoping for a 5 or a $10 from her and then doubling that frim uber. Several other dancing girls have given me a 5 or 10. Or make that five ones or 10 ones.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1rightwinger said:


> And yesterday was tip matching in the Uber app.. I was hoping for a 5 or a $10 from her and then doubling that frim uber. Several other dancing girls have given me a 5 or 10. Or make that five ones or 10 ones.


Didn't they teach you...?

You will never come out ahead with strippers...

Butt... They can be fun to take for a ride...

Now picture stripper...female...monkey...8)

Rakos


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

G Trip said:


> Strippers are loaded with singles and fives at all times. If she didn't tip in cash, she's not tipping at all.


Maybe she works at an UBER CLUB where the LYING A** Patron's claim to not have any cash on them so they will tip here later when they pay the bar bill.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Find her at the strip club, ask for a dance and before you leave and tell her you going to tip her thru the mobile app


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Istvan said:


> Find her at the strip club, ask for a dance and before you leave and tell her you going to tip her thru the mobile app


Isnt that the one called _boobs and butts_...

To tip you have to stroke your phone...8)

Rakos


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

And she's stripping to put herself through law school!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

First mistake was actually believing what a stripper told you.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> First mistake was actually believing what a stripper told you.


You mean Lola...er Bambi....er Susan....

Or Whatever her name was....8)

Rakos


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You mean Lola...er Bambi....er Susan....
> 
> Or Whatever her name was....8)
> 
> Rakos


I used to be a bouncer at a club years ago, and goofing on the girl's stage names was always a fun topic of conversation.

They'd all call themselves Lexus, or Porsche, or Mercedes. We always wondered why none of them ever called themselves Econoline, or F-150, or Corolla?

"Now making her way to stage number three, the lovely Gran Marquis!"


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Spotscat said:


> I used to be a bouncer at a club years ago, and goofing on the girl's stage names was always a fun topic of conversation.
> 
> They'd all call themselves Lexus, or Porsche, or Mercedes. We always wondered why none of them ever called themselves Econoline, or F-150, or Corolla?
> 
> "Now making her way to stage number three, the lovely Gran Marquis!"


Yes...I miss the seventies....8)

We actually had two feature dancers...

A bubble dancer and a snake dancer...

Kept the older senior citizens in check...8)

Now THAT was entertainment....

Rakos


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

It was Butterfly


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Fargo and Strippers? Seems like an unusual combination to be.


Not with the oil industry up there. For the past 10 years the Dakotas have been rockin. 
On a side note. An abundance of work up their from $18/hr to $40/hr. The key word in that sentence for most unemployed Americans is "work".


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not with the oil industry up there. For the past 10 years the Dakotas have been rockin.
> On a side note. An abundance of work up their from $18/hr to $40/hr. The key word in that sentence for most unemployed Americans is "work".


You're a few years too late for this party. Oil prices have dropped around 50% during the past 3 years. That's created massive lay-offs and those lucky to keep their jobs have had their earnings significantly cut. I'm definitely not an expert, but read this 2016 quote from someone who really knows what's going on there:
*"No one has any money to spend here anymore," said an exotic dancer at Williston's Heartbreakers strip club. She estimated that tips had gone down more than 60 percent since last fall."*

And, the oil fields (aka Bakken) are in NW No. Dakota, Eastern Montana, and So Canada. Williston, ND. is generally considered the capitol of the Bakken region. Fargo isn't really close. It's on the complete opposite side of the state.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> Gave a stripper a ride last night at bar close. she just finished her shift. she was here from Hawaii working for a few weeks. Had a good chat with her and she was very grateful because I told her what normally are some busy weeks weekends here in Fargo because she wanted to come back to work during a busier time. she was very grateful for this info and seemed very sincere when she told me at the end "I will tip you in the app!". She had also told me during our chat how she is "just a stripper....not a hooker".
> 
> no tip yet. Now I know which of those statements to believe. NEITHER! lying wh0re.


Yup, thats what she is!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Now picture stripper...female...monkey...8)


Now how am I supposed to do that? I'm still waiting for the picture of the monkey in the summer dress.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The key word in that sentence for most unemployed Americans is "work".


Watch your mouth!


----------

